# Name for my Haunt?



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I want to have a small walk through this year and I've been trying to think of a name for my Haunt. I wanted to put a sign on my cemetery, but I wanted something good. I figure if I get some ideas now I can prepare the sign before Halloween. Anyway I live on Wavecrest if that helps to incorporate the name into the Haunt, but it doesn't have to have the street name in it. I figure with all the talent on this forum I'm sure to have a great name!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about Gravecrest Cemetery


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Garden Of Lost Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Garden Of Lost Souls


Have you seen her props? Should be something more like "Garden of Bloody Lost Souls" Or "Bloodcrest Cemetery".

No, wait, I got it - "Great Stuff Sanitarium":googly:

We love you, Joisey


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol...Roxy! Actually I really like Garden of Lost Souls, but I guess it doesn't fit my theme. I also had the same thought as Spooky about Gravecrest, but it doesn't really grab me. I actually have been working on my garden to revolve around my cemetery and I will post it when I get my computer back from Geek Squad. Hmmmm....Bloodcrest Cemetery...huh??? If I call it that than I will have to add even more blood to my props.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Name?*

Wavecrest Manor

Dismemberment on Wavecrest Dr. / Way / Rd. / Ct.

Keeper of the Damned at Wavecrest Cemetery

Best I could come up with that wasn't Pirate related!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I kinda have a fixation with "dark". I think it's subtle in this context but implies a lot, so "Darkcrest Cemetary".

Or maybe "Shadow's Crest Cemetary".


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Waving limb Cemetery


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Blood Moon Cemetery
Bloodcrest Acres


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lots of great suggestions already, how about Garden of Dismemberment?

You might want to try an online Thesaurus and enter words like bloody, gruesome, dead, haunted, etc. and see what interesting words pop up that you may not have thought of. If you find something you like, try it with cemetery, garden, hollow, acres, etc. You might come up with something you like. 

Have fun with your new haunt endeavor!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Another?*

Zombie Buffet at Wavecrest Way


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL, that is awesome IMU!

I got nothing for ya, but good luck finding the perfect name to fit your haunt Joiseygal


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a family picture I would be proud to be in.  Yes everyone is coming up with some great names. I really have some good ideas to get the name I will be happy with. I will also try the Thesaurus like you suggested Nixie. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Scareview Cemetary


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

"House of Blood-Lust"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bloodrest?

Bloodbest?

Cravedeath?

Cavwreste?

Goodeath?

Bladecrest?

Bladewrest?


I could go on...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> "House of Blood-Lust"


Sorry...lol when I saw this name it made me think I should have a room with X-rated horror movies.  I hopefully will come up with a few names I can post from the ideas people gave me than have a vote in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

bloodlust is not naughty...unless you are into snuff films......

However, you know you get off on blood.... LOL!

I didn't think you'd take that seriously.

I am so not good at thinking up names, thus "Haunted Bayou" and a dawg named "T-girl".
I looked up the names of cemeteries in your area....boring. Do you want to stick with gore or sound more creepy maybe?

Is there a haunt with the name you really like the sound of?

"Sanguinary Prospect" ......i keep thinking blood....I wonder why?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I've never been to Union Co. New Jersey, but the east coast has much older cities than we have out west. With that being said, why not stick with the obvious? "Union County Cemetary, est. 1870" or something and the walkthrough could be the Union County Morgue or Union County Funeral Home. It would seem more realistic to name it after the county and give it that "old" feel. Build an old, decreptic building facade for your walkthru and some headstones with 1800's and early 1900's dates on them and your good to go. Thats my two cents.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Since many of your props look freshly-killed (I guess thats the term), you could even give a little back story like "residents of (your city) have been reporting strange happenings at the old cemetary on what is now know as Wavecrest (st., rd., ave.?). Eerie lights in the graveyard and shadows and screams have heard eminating from what used to be the county's only funeral home have residents baffled. The events seem to have been escalating since several Union County residents have gone missing...."


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ryan Wern said:


> Since many of your props look freshly-killed (I guess thats the term), you could even give a little back story like "residents of (your city) have been reporting strange happenings at the old cemetary on what is now know as Wavecrest (st., rd., ave.?). Eerie lights in the graveyard and shadows and screams have heard eminating from what used to be the county's only funeral home have residents baffled. The events seem to have been escalating since several Union County residents have gone missing...."


oooooooh, that's good!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

uh huh....Wern is onto something


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

well.. I have no clue lol I am very bad with names. Sooo how about "That-One-Place-Cemetery" orrrr "The Cemetery"


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Or, mix things up with positive and negative themes in the names?

Happychop Cemetery, Fetid 'n' Fresh Funland, Gigglecrest Crypt

Hmmm... some other word combos: Axefall, Bloodfalls, Bloodfear, Bloodspurt, Redgrave, FallenLimb, Dropdead, Quickdeath, Fressmeet (fun w/ sp!  ), Dedfall, dedmeet... hmm.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The backstory thing was something I thought of about 10 minutes before I had to leave for work, so sorry about the misspelled words and bad grammer, I just had to post it before I lost my train of thought. If you did your backstory in the form of a video taped newscast with a reporter and everything, it would be even better. You could play the video on an old TV or project it onto something so people could watch it while they are waiting in line. Just a thought, I hope I could be of some assistance.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Betty Stiffens Rest Stop
Carrion Way
Ghouls Gulch
Lost Souls Cemetary
Lass Top

So much depends upon what kind of feel or story you want. From dry humor, to totally scary, the choices or possibilities are endless. 
How would you post the name? As an arched "Iron" sign over the entrance, a basic wood sign, or...? How it appears will contribute a great deal to the way the name is perceived by the guests or TOTs.

You can also put a subtitle or slogan below the name. It lets you enforce the feel or humor you wish to impress upon viewers.
Things like: You plug 'em, We plant 'em.
Children shouldn't play with dead things.
Rest in Pieces


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow everyone came up with some great ideas. I want to have a vote on the name, so I'm not sure if I have to start a new thread to vote? If I can start a voting poll on this thread than could someone please tell me how I can go about doing it? Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you'd have to start a new thread so it can be set up as a poll, Joisey.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Roxy! I have three names I really like. I will see if I come up with anymore by tomorrow than I will post the new thread.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Red Gardens Cemetary?


----------

